# Trying to find a budget driver in the UK? 15"?



## CraigRobbo

hey all - So I am on a pretty tight budget - I am hoping to build a full sub for around £500 or less.

I would like to have a 15" if possible or maybe a good 12".

my existing 10" just isn't powerful enough to over power my main speakers(which are already quite large and go down to a good 30hz)

Sub will mostly be used for movies & gaming.

Seems hard to find in the UK and most of what I am finding are car audio drivers, would these be suitible?

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## makakas

I tried to find something you want but it seems that you already did this. I don't see anything worthy. What if you try to order delivery from another country? Using VLC mod apk is also great option to adjusting setting as you want even on low-budget devices. I understand that the budget is limited and shipping can cost money, but it seems to me that it would be more correct to expand horizons and look at something for your request in other markets.

P.S. Spam above


----------

